# swell.gr: Mini Cooper S Paint Correction/Protection Session



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

*Hello again

These days a Mini Cooper S booked to swell detail store for correction and protection session. 
The particular Mini was bought brand new one month ago but it was about one year in local dealer vitrine. 
Car owner wanted the car to look fresh and shinny so he came....

First some PTG readings





































**After PTG was polishing time. I used Scholl Concepts. First was S17+ with polishing pad for correction 
and then S40 for final jewelling with blue 3m pad.
*
*Some 50/50 shots.*













































































































*Before and after paint correction.*











































































































































































*Before car sealing whole car had an IPA wipedown to remove compound oil.
For paint protection I used Zaino *Z-2* ( 2 coat ) and Zaino *Z-8* Grand Finale. 
Wheels sealed with Nanolex Nanowax , glasses first clened with Nanolex Glass Cleaner 
and then sealed with Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant. Exterior plastics - Trims protected and sealed with CarPro Pearl.

Final Shots

*


























































































































































































































































*

Thank you
mike*


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks lovely Mike, like a new could should


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work there Mike... Wonderful finish :thumb:

Regards, 

John


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

stunning work there Mike..
wonderful finish..


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

I have the luck to see this Mini in first hand @ Mikes Shop and the only think I can say, is the Extraordinary black color of this car reviled …… and No picture can show the depth and the liquidation of this black Mini after Mike finish working with it!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job mate.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Once again a top quailty job with top products. I m sure car owner drop his chin to the ground. 
Zaino make incredible work on paint with great depth and outstanding gloss.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice work Mike
The black looks fantastic & even better than brand new
Congratulations


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work mike. Zaino combo looks really nice


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Zzzzzzzzzzaino for me too please! 

Excellent job Mike, nothing less...


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Great work mike!:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

great result!!!!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice work. Nice workshop too! I was a Zaino convert until I tried Wolfs Body Wrap. I recommend a trial if you havent already?


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome work love this pic


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Gtreat correction work! Im digging you shop also, nice workspace for sure!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top notch work as always Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work as always..


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

lovely finish...


----------

